# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی (بعد از لیسانس)

## ali_asd314

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
من الان دارم پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی می خونم و درسم هم خوبه و از رشته ی خودمم راضیم . کمتر از 10 ماهم به کنکور 95 مونده و امیدوارم همه دوستان قبول بشن در بهترین دانشگاه ها
ولی سوال من اینجاست که :
فرض بگیریم که من کنکور دادم و دانشگاه هم قبول شدم و 4 سال درسم رو خوندم و مدرک لیسانسمو گرفتم . بعدش میخوام برای پزشکی شرکت کنم یعنی رشته های تجربی .
باید چی کار کنم ؟
از اول کار تا انتها رو توضیح بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
> من الان دارم پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی می خونم و درسم هم خوبه و از رشته ی خودمم راضیم . کمتر از 10 ماهم به کنکور 95 مونده و امیدوارم همه دوستان قبول بشن در بهترین دانشگاه ها
> ولی سوال من اینجاست که :
> فرض بگیریم که من کنکور دادم و دانشگاه هم قبول شدم و 4 سال درسم رو خوندم و مدرک لیسانسمو گرفتم . بعدش میخوام برای پزشکی شرکت کنم یعنی رشته های تجربی .
> باید چی کار کنم ؟
> از اول کار تا انتها رو توضیح بدید ممنون میشم


خب چرا از الان نمیخونی واس تجربی؟اونجوری که چهارسال عمرت عملا فنا رفته

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

من دقیقا دقیقا عین خودتم

----------


## ali_asd314

> خب چرا از الان نمیخونی واس تجربی؟اونجوری که چهارسال عمرت عملا فنا رفته


الان دیگه دیره واسه انجام این کار و به دغدغه هاش نمی ارزه چون تو این مدت که نمی شه منابع کنکور تجربی رو خوند و کلا اگرم انجامش بدم مطمئنا نتیجه ی خوبی حاصل نمیشه 
بعد از اینکه هم دوره های ما که با نظام قدیم درس می خونن لیساسمون رو همه بگیریم اون موقع نظام دبیرستانم تغییر می کنه و درس های رشته ها همه عوض میشن و تغییر می کنن . اونطوری بهتره به نظرم که برای پزشکی شرکت کنم .
ولی یه سریا میگن که به سربازیت گیر میدن و باید بری سربازی تا بتونی کنکور بدی و اینا 
واسه همین اگه کسی اطلاعات دقیق داره بگه ممنون

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*تا ۴ سال دیگه کل نظام آموزشی تغییر کرده و تمام المان ها از جمله کتاب ها , تاثیر معدل , سبک سوالات و ... یقینا تغییر میکنه ...

در مورد سربازی هم در حال حاضر اگه لیسانس بگیری نمیتونی کنکور بدی و باید سربازیت رو بری اما اینکه ۴ سال دیگه قانونش عوض میشه یا نه معلوم نیست ...

جا اینکه ۴ سال بری واسه لیسانس بخونی و بعدش ۱ سال دوباره بخونی واسه کنکور ( بر فرض درست شدن داستان سربازیت ) از الان بشین ۲ سال بخون واسه کنکور ۹۶*

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> الان دیگه دیره واسه انجام این کار و به دغدغه هاش نمی ارزه چون تو این مدت که نمی شه منابع کنکور تجربی رو خوند و کلا اگرم انجامش بدم مطمئنا نتیجه ی خوبی حاصل نمیشه 
> بعد از اینکه هم دوره های ما که با نظام قدیم درس می خونن لیساسمون رو همه بگیریم اون موقع نظام دبیرستانم تغییر می کنه و درس های رشته ها همه عوض میشن و تغییر می کنن . اونطوری بهتره به نظرم که برای پزشکی شرکت کنم .
> ولی یه سریا میگن که به سربازیت گیر میدن و باید بری سربازی تا بتونی کنکور بدی و اینا 
> واسه همین اگه کسی اطلاعات دقیق داره بگه ممنون


بعضیا حاضرن به خاطر یه سال پشت کنکور نموندن یه رشته پایین تر برن 
آخه چرا میخوای چهار سال عمرو تلف کنی بعد دوباره از صفر شروع کنی؟اگه الان حوصله خوندن تجربی نداری چطور ۴سال دیگه میخای تازه درسای عمومی و اختصاصی رو شروع کنی اونم در شرایطی که مطمئنا کتابا تا اون موقع عوض میشه..تازه میخای نکته دراری تست بزنی 
فک کن به اینا....

----------


## saeedkh76

به نظرم این کار درست نیست
با 4 سال از عمرت میفهمی چی کارا میشه کرد؟؟؟
تازه نظام آموزشی تا 4 سال دیگه کلا عوض میشه
معلوم نیس اونا کنکورشون چحوری باشه
این شیوه کنکور که برا دبیرستانیاس با امسال فقط 3 سال دیگه وجود داره

----------


## mehrsa.m

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
> من الان دارم پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی می خونم و درسم هم خوبه و از رشته ی خودمم راضیم . کمتر از 10 ماهم به کنکور 95 مونده و امیدوارم همه دوستان قبول بشن در بهترین دانشگاه ها
> ولی سوال من اینجاست که :
> فرض بگیریم که من کنکور دادم و دانشگاه هم قبول شدم و 4 سال درسم رو خوندم و مدرک لیسانسمو گرفتم . بعدش میخوام برای پزشکی شرکت کنم یعنی رشته های تجربی .
> باید چی کار کنم ؟
> از اول کار تا انتها رو توضیح بدید ممنون میشم



_شما اول باید زیست رو درحد عالی یاد بگیرید....شیمی تون رو قوی کنید....فیزیک رو یاد اوری کنید و ریاضی رو هم مرور کنید....دروس عمومی هم که کاری نداره....فقط باید زیست در حد عالی یاد بگیرید.....
اما.............همون طور که دوستان اشاره کردن.....نظام اموزشی تا 4 سال دیگه کلا کن فیکون میشه.....شما همون علمی رو هم که توی دبیرستان داشتی به کارت نمیاد......به نظرم در کنار دانشگاه همین الان بخون برا تجربی....حداقل 95 نشد 96بشه.......تازه ممکنه شرط معدل تا 4ساله دیگه انجام بشه و تاثیر معدل خیلی زیاد بشه.....ریسک خیلی بزرگیه.......همین الان بخون....نمیگم کار اسونیه....ولی حداقل می ارزه.....شما 4سال عمرت برفنا میره....سربازی میاد روش....کتابا کلا تغییر کردن....افزایش تاثیر معدل داری.....باید 50برابر الان هزینه و انرژی بذاری......تازه اگه بتونی از پسش بربیای.....الان بخونی بردی.....بعدا معلوم نیس چی پیش بیاد....
_

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
> من الان دارم پیش دانشگاهی رشته ریاضی می خونم و درسم هم خوبه و از رشته ی خودمم راضیم . کمتر از 10 ماهم به کنکور 95 مونده و امیدوارم همه دوستان قبول بشن در بهترین دانشگاه ها
> ولی سوال من اینجاست که :
> فرض بگیریم که من کنکور دادم و دانشگاه هم قبول شدم و 4 سال درسم رو خوندم و مدرک لیسانسمو گرفتم . بعدش میخوام برای پزشکی شرکت کنم یعنی رشته های تجربی .
> باید چی کار کنم ؟
> از اول کار تا انتها رو توضیح بدید ممنون میشم


داداش درسم هم خوبه ینی چطوره؟تو آزمونا ترازت چجوره؟اگه فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضیت خوبه میتونی با تمرکز بیشتر رو زیست نتیجه بگیری

----------


## afshin-afshin

سلام
من فارغ التحصیل رشته مهندسی برق هستم.میخوام توی کنکور تجربی سال 95 شرکت کنم.این متنی هست که توی سایت سازمان سنجش دیدم.واستون میذارم که در مورد شرایط افرادی مثل من گفته.در ادامش چندتا سوالم پرسیدم از سایت سازمان سنجش ولی متاسفانه هنوز جوابی نگرفتم و از اونجا که وقت تنگه مزاحم شما شدم.خوشحال میشم بهم کمک کنید.راستش چون سنم بالاست نمیتونم برم و حضوری در مورد این مسائل سوال کنم.امیدوارم وضعیتمو درک کنید.این متن و سوال بنده هست:


اصلاحيه دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام ازمون سراسري سال 1393:  در خصوص موضوع شركت داوطلبان داراي مدرك كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته  در ازمون سراسري براي ادامه تحصيل در رشته‌هاي تحصيلي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و  داروسازي و همچنين رشته‌هاي كارشناسي دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشكي، بند «ز»  صفحه 5 دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام به شرح ذيل اصلاح و براي اطلاع داوطلبان  اعلام مي‌گردد:  «ز) مطابق مصوبه چهل و پنجمين جلسه شورايعالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي مورخ  7/12/1389، مقرر گرديد دانش‌اموختگان مقطع كارشناسي در صورت شركت مجدد در  ازمون سراسري و قبولي با رعايت شرايط زير مجاز به ادامه تحصيل در مقطع  دكتراي عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي  رشته‌هاي گروه اموزش پزشكي ‌باشند.  1) لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دانش‌اموختكان مشمول طرح.  2) دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاه‌هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا  بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.  3) نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.  4) چنانچه داوطلب در مقطع كارشناسي از اموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده است، در  صورت قبولي در دوره‌هاي مزبور، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيأت  امناي دانشگاه مربوط مي‌باشد.  5) تطبيق دروس تخصصي مقطع كارشناسي، در دوره دكتري عمومي (پزشكي،  دندانپزشكي و داروسازي) امكان‌پذير نمي‌باشد.  6) مطابق مصوبه شصت و چهارمين جلسه شوراي معين شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم  پزشكي مورخ 8/3/90، پذيرفته‌شدگان در دوره‌هاي دكتراي عمومي رشته‌هاي  پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي در دانشگاه‌هاي علوم  پزشكي و يا شعب بين‌المللي اين دانشگاه‌ها، حتي در صورتيكه در مقطع  كارشناسي از اموزش رايگان برخوردار نبوده‌اند، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه در  مقطع قبولي مي‌باشند. -------------------------------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------------------------------- سوال  بنده اينه كه هنوزم اين شهريه بايد پرداخت بشه؟قانونش تغيير نكرده؟اگه  بايد پرداخت بشه مبلغش چقدر ميشه حدودا و ايا بايد هر ترم پرداخت كرد يا  فقط يكبار؟  مورد اول كه گفته "لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دانش اموختگان مشمول  طرح" منظورش چيه دقيقا؟بنده فارغ التحصيل رشته برق هستم.بايد چكار كنم  دقيقا؟  "عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم." با عرض معذرت اين رو هم متوجه نشدم.يعني بنده كه منطقه محروم هستم نميتونم  شركت كنم يا براي قبولي روي سهميه مناطق محروم نميتونم حساب كنم؟اين يعني  بايد با داوطلبان منطقه يك و دو رقابت كنم؟

در ضمن اینو واسه فارغ التحصیلای گروه تجربی گفته یا ما که دبیرستان رشته ریاضی هم بودیم میتونیم شرکت کنیم؟بدون تغییر رشته به تجربی و امتحان درسی خاص میتونم شرکت کنم توی کنکور تجربی؟

----------


## afshin-afshin

ممنون میشم اگه کارشناسان یا کسانی که اطلاعی دارن در این زمینه یه نگاهی به این موضوع بندازن

----------


## T!G3R

> ممنون میشم اگه کارشناسان یا کسانی که اطلاعی دارن در این زمینه یه نگاهی به این موضوع بندازن


سلام دوست عزیز
این همه سختی رشته ریاضی رو میخوای تو دانشگاه بکشی خو عزیز من یه دفه کنکور تجربی بده و خلاص دیگه چرا اینقدر خودتو عذاب میدی؟؟؟
 :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## afshin-afshin

> سلام دوست عزیز
> این همه سختی رشته ریاضی رو میخوای تو دانشگاه بکشی خو عزیز من یه دفه کنکور تجربی بده و خلاص دیگه چرا اینقدر خودتو عذاب میدی؟؟؟


سلام دوست من

ممنون از توجهتون ولی من سوالم چیز دیگریه و شروع کننده موضوع کسی دیگست.سوالم توی صفحه قبل اواخرش مطرح شده.خودم کارشناسی برق دارم و بنا به دلایلی نمیتونم امید به شاغل شدن با این رشته داشته باشم.

----------


## zahra_sba

یعنی چی که در هرصورت باید شهریه بدند؟
اینکه اول گفته فقط کسایی که از اموزش رایگان برخوردار بودن  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## zahra_sba

این شرایطی که شما گفتید برای فارالتحصیلان علوم پزشکیه مثل اینکه *شرایط شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری برای فارغ التحصیلان علوم پزشکی*شرایط شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری برای فارغ التحصیلان علوم پزشکی از سوی سازمان سنجش کشور اعلام شد. به گزارش سایت علوم پزشکی مورخ 92/10/23 پیرو اطلاعیه  سازمان سنجش درباره بند "ز" دفترچه کنکور سراسری واقع در صفحه پنجم، اطلاعات بیشتری ارائه شد که توجه شما را به آن جلب می نماییم:مطابق مصوبه چهل و پنجمين جلسه شورايعالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي در تاریخ 7 اسفندماه 89 مقرر شد دانش‌آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي در صورت شركت مجدد در آزمون سراسري و قبولي با رعايت شرايط زير مجاز به ادامه تحصيل در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي رشته‌هاي گروه آموزش پزشكي ‌باشند.1: لزوم گذراندن *طرح نيروي انساني* براي دانش‌آموختگان مشمول طرح.2: دارا نبودن هرگونه *تعهد خدمت* به ارگان يا دستگاه‌هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.3: نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان *نظام وظيفه.*4: چنانچه داوطلب در مقطع كارشناسي از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده است، در صورت قبولي در دوره‌هاي مزبور،*ملزم به پرداخت شهريه* مطابق مصوبه هيأت امناي دانشگاه مربوط است.5: تطبيق دروس تخصصي مقطع كارشناسي، در دوره دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي)*امكان‌پذير نیست.*6: مطابق مصوبه شصت و چهارمين جلسه شوراي معين شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي در تاریخ 8 خردادماه 90 پذيرفته‌شدگان در دوره‌هاي دكتری عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي در دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشكي و يا شعب بين‌المللي اين دانشگاهها، *حتي در صورتيكه در مقطع كارشناسي از آموزش رايگان برخوردار نبوده‌اند، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه در مقطع قبولي هستند.*مطابق مصوبه پنجاه و يكمين جلسه شورايعالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي در تاریخ 25 خردادماه 92 و مصوبه جلسه يكصد و سيزده شوراي معين شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي در تاریخ 17 شهریورماه 92 مقرر شد دانش‌آموختگان مقاطعكارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته كليه رشته‌هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي) و دكتري حرفه‌اي دامپزشكي بتوانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل و از طريق شركت و قبولي در آزمون سراسري، در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي، *صرفاً در شعب بين‌الملل* دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشكي ادامه تحصيل دهند.1: لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دانش‌آموختگان مشمول طرح.2: دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاه‌هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.3: نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.4: كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان در شعب بين‌الملل (اعم از اينكه در مقاطع قبلي تحصيل از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده يا نبوده‌اند)، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيأت امناي دانشگاه و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي هستند.5: دانش‌آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته وناپيوسته صرفاً قادر به تحصيل در شعب بين‌الملل هستند.

----------


## afshin-afshin

> این شرایطی که شما گفتید برای فارالتحصیلان علوم پزشکیه مثل اینکه *شرایط شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری برای فارغ التحصیلان علوم پزشکی*
> 
> 
> شرایط شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسری برای فارغ التحصیلان علوم پزشکی از سوی سازمان سنجش کشور اعلام شد. به گزارش سایت علوم پزشکی مورخ 92/10/23 پیرو اطلاعیه  سازمان سنجش درباره بند "ز" دفترچه کنکور سراسری واقع در صفحه پنجم، اطلاعات بیشتری ارائه شد که توجه شما را به آن جلب می نماییم:مطابق مصوبه چهل و پنجمين جلسه شورايعالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي در تاریخ 7 اسفندماه 89 مقرر شد دانش‌آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي در صورت شركت مجدد در آزمون سراسري و قبولي با رعايت شرايط زير مجاز به ادامه تحصيل در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي رشته‌هاي گروه آموزش پزشكي ‌باشند.1: لزوم گذراندن *طرح نيروي انساني* براي دانش‌آموختگان مشمول طرح.2: دارا نبودن هرگونه *تعهد خدمت* به ارگان يا دستگاه‌هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.3: نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان *نظام وظيفه.*4: چنانچه داوطلب در مقطع كارشناسي از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده است، در صورت قبولي در دوره‌هاي مزبور،*ملزم به پرداخت شهريه* مطابق مصوبه هيأت امناي دانشگاه مربوط است.5: تطبيق دروس تخصصي مقطع كارشناسي، در دوره دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي)*امكان‌پذير نیست.*6: مطابق مصوبه شصت و چهارمين جلسه شوراي معين شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي در تاریخ 8 خردادماه 90 پذيرفته‌شدگان در دوره‌هاي دكتری عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و يا مقطع كارشناسي در دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشكي و يا شعب بين‌المللي اين دانشگاهها، *حتي در صورتيكه در مقطع كارشناسي از آموزش رايگان برخوردار نبوده‌اند، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه در مقطع قبولي هستند.*مطابق مصوبه پنجاه و يكمين جلسه شورايعالي برنامه‌ريزي علوم پزشكي در تاریخ 25 خردادماه 92 و مصوبه جلسه يكصد و سيزده شوراي معين شوراي عالي برنامه‌ريزي در تاریخ 17 شهریورماه 92 مقرر شد دانش‌آموختگان مقاطعكارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته كليه رشته‌هاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي (پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي) و دكتري حرفه‌اي دامپزشكي بتوانند با رعايت شرايط ذيل و از طريق شركت و قبولي در آزمون سراسري، در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشته‌هاي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي، *صرفاً در شعب بين‌الملل* دانشگاه‌هاي علوم پزشكي ادامه تحصيل دهند.1: لزوم گذراندن طرح نيروي انساني براي دانش‌آموختگان مشمول طرح.2: دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاه‌هاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا سهميه مناطق محروم.3: نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.4: كليه پذيرفته‌شدگان در شعب بين‌الملل (اعم از اينكه در مقاطع قبلي تحصيل از آموزش رايگان برخوردار بوده يا نبوده‌اند)، ملزم به پرداخت شهريه مطابق مصوبه هيأت امناي دانشگاه و مصوبات وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي هستند.5: دانش‌آموختگان مقطع كارشناسي ارشد پيوسته وناپيوسته صرفاً قادر به تحصيل در شعب بين‌الملل هستند.




ممنون از پاسختون

خب منظورتون چیه؟یعنی من میتونم در صورت قبولی توی دوره روزانه دولتی بصورت رایگان پزشکی یا داروسازی یا... بخونم؟آخه من دوره کارشناسی دانشگاه آزاد بودم که رایگان نبوده
مشکل سربازی هم ندارم.یعنی میتونم بدون تغییر رشته کنکور بدم و بعدش بدون هیچ مشکلی وارد دانشگاه بشم؟
من دستم به جایی بند نیست.با سنجش تماس گرفتم میگه کارشناسان مشغولن.اینترنتی هم پرسیدم هنوز حتی بررسی هم نشده چون سوالات زیاده
دوستانی که اطلاع دقیق دارن یا یه مشاور کاربلد توی مدرسشون دارن بهم کمک کنن ممنون میشم

----------


## zahra_sba

اطلاع دقیقی ندارم ولی مثل اینکه مشکلی برای مقطع کارشناسی نباشه 
یکی از اشناهامون بامدرک کارشناسی کامپیوتر امسال روزانه پزشکی قبول شدند 
فکر نمیکنم مشکلی باشه

----------


## afshin-afshin

سلام
جواب سایت سنجش اومد
بهم گفتن میتونم واسه کنکور تجربی با دیپلم ریاضی هم امتحان بدم ولی باقی سولاتمو گفتن باید از طریق وزارت بهداشت پیگیری کنم.سایت w w w . s a n j e s h p . i r رو معرفی کردن واردش شدم ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد.
تا اینجا فهمیدم میتونم کنکور بدم ولی باقی سوالاتم هنوز بی جواب مونده!
میدونم توقع زیادیه ولی از اعضا کسی نمیتونه از مشاور مدرسشون بپرسه؟

----------


## ciiiin

> سلام
> جواب سایت سنجش اومد
> بهم گفتن میتونم واسه کنکور تجربی با دیپلم ریاضی هم امتحان بدم ولی باقی سولاتمو گفتن باید از طریق وزارت بهداشت پیگیری کنم.سایت w w w . s a n j e s h p . i r رو معرفی کردن واردش شدم ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد.
> تا اینجا فهمیدم میتونم کنکور بدم ولی باقی سوالاتم هنوز بی جواب مونده!
> میدونم توقع زیادیه ولی از اعضا کسی نمیتونه از مشاور مدرسشون بپرسه؟


دوست عزیزسلام 
من خودم فارغ التحصیل مهندسی دانشگاه آزادم که برای کنکور تجربی 95 میخونم شما میتونی شرکت کنی ودرصورت قبولی دانشگاه سراسری نیازی به پرداخت شهریه ندارین چون 

دانشگاه قبلیتون آزاد بوده حتی اگر آزاد پزشکی قبول بشین عمومی های مهندسی بالای 12 تطبیق میخوره .ولی اینو هم درنظربگیرین که چون دیپلم تجربی ندارین اون 25 درصد معدل

 به نحوه دیگه حساب میشه ولی خودتون و درگیر 25درصد نکنین.امیدوارم موفق باشین.

----------

